# Lightroom 4.1 released



## Antoon (May 30, 2012)

Not sure whether it has already been posted, but *Lightroom 4.1 is final* and has been released: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5393%22%20target=&PID=3485381

The Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom® 4.1 update includes these enhancements: 

• The ability to process HDR TIFF files. (16, 24 or 32-bit TIFF files) 
• Additional Color Fringing corrections to help address chromatic aberration. 
• Save photobooks created in the Book Module to JPEG 
• Publishing photos to Adobe Revel is now accessible via a Publish plugin 
• Additional camera support for several new cameras including the Canon EOS 5D Mark III, Fujifilm X-Pro1, Nikon D800, and Olympus OM-D E-M5. 
• Corrections for issues introduced in previous versions of Lightroom. 


*"... support for several new cameras including the Canon EOS 5D Mark III"* : not that it helps much here in Europe, a continent which Canon seems to have forgotten when it comes to shipping 5D3s.


----------



## prestonpalmer (May 30, 2012)

Downloading now! Hoping for a little better compatibility with 5D3 raw files over the RC2 release.


----------



## victorwol (May 30, 2012)

HDR tiff? Have to see that, HDR files are supposed to be floating point not integer as TIFF are... Or there is a new flavor of TIf.? Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 30, 2012)

I've stuck with 4.0 until now, didn't try any of the RCs. 4.1 Downloading now, maybe I can start shooting RAW on my 5D3 again


----------



## westr70 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I've been using the beta raw for my 5dIII and love it.


----------



## squarebox (May 30, 2012)

WOw... it loads pictures so much faster AND uploads to facebook faster and without errors... Apparantly this was the real release version


----------



## victorwol (May 30, 2012)

AnselA said:


> Lightroom 4.1 RC2 already exists because 4.1 did not address many of the issues users have had with 4.0 and 4.1. 4.1 was released because it was apparently stable but the speed and some interoperability issues remain if you look on the set of fixes and the list of open issues at at adobe forums and the hot issues still pending. I updated and like some of the new features but I'm also waiting for Adobe to make good on the promise of 4.0.



4.1 is a build newer than 4.1 RC2 RC2 was the beta prior to 4.1 release. Where did you got 4.1 final release before RC2?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 30, 2012)

AnselA said:


> I updated and like some of the new features but I'm also waiting for Adobe to make good on the promise of 4.0.



I hope that cs6 is released now Adobe will spend more resources on LR again - even the sdk isn't released yet, and the performance problems affect me, too. But having said this, I'd advise anyone to upgrade nevertheless since the 2012 raw process is at least as powerful as the 2010 one and much quicker once you get used to it. Shame auto-tone is still broken with PV2012...



Antoon said:


> The ability to process HDR TIFF files. (16, 24 or 32-bit TIFF files)



Doh - this is non-working, nice try, Adobe - another feature introduced w/o testing in RC, and broken again. Now you can adjust the exposure from -10 to +10 (instead of -5 to +5 before), but that's not enough! I'd rather stick with Photomatrix and the like for the time being which is necessary to assemble a hdr file anyway.


----------



## victorwol (May 30, 2012)

Still do not understand why they will use TIFF for HDR instead of using an HDR or radiance file. In the very same moment you save the HDR file from photoshop or any other software you loose the E "exposure" component of the RGBE info of the HDR file, hence you do not have an HDR file anymore. Sound silly to me.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 30, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Still do not understand why they will use TIFF for HDR instead of using an HDR or radiance file. In the very same moment you save the HDR file from photoshop or any other software you loose the E "exposure" component of the RGBE info of the HDR file, hence you do not have an HDR file anymore. Sound silly to me.



From Photomatrix, you can save the .hdr file as floating point tiff - however as I understand it the e(xponent) isn't shared anymore, so it blows up the filesize. But obviously Adobe chose this over introducing a file format outside the holy Lightroom triangle dng-tif-jpg because you can convert the tiff into linear dng, and that's what Adobe wants you to use.


----------



## Antoon (May 30, 2012)

AnselA said:


> Lightroom 4.1 RC2 already exists because 4.1 did not address many of the issues users have had with 4.0 and 4.1.



Huh? This is a joke, right?

What do you think will come after RC2? Oh, wait, 4.1 beta. And the final release will be 4.1 alpha


----------



## victorwol (May 31, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> victorwol said:
> 
> 
> > Still do not understand why they will use TIFF for HDR instead of using an HDR or radiance file. In the very same moment you save the HDR file from photoshop or any other software you loose the E "exposure" component of the RGBE info of the HDR file, hence you do not have an HDR file anymore. Sound silly to me.
> ...



As long as is floating point.... But why add that to LR when there are so many specialized program that do it so well.... Seems like a waste of resources should go into better tools or fixing what is broken...


----------



## Marsu42 (May 31, 2012)

victorwol said:


> As long as is floating point.... But why add that to LR when there are so many specialized program that do it so well.... Seems like a waste of resources should go into better tools or fixing what is broken...



I absolutely agree, however adding this wasn't much work - expand the ev correction range, write an import filter, voila. There's nothing new like extended tonemapping. But it's an ok addition if you have some shots that just out of range of a single exposure and no "real" hdr program is necessary for tonemapping.


----------



## victorwol (May 31, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> victorwol said:
> 
> 
> > As long as is floating point.... But why add that to LR when there are so many specialized program that do it so well.... Seems like a waste of resources should go into better tools or fixing what is broken...
> ...



True...


----------



## eaw213 (May 31, 2012)

Antoon said:


> AnselA said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom 4.1 RC2 already exists because 4.1 did not address many of the issues users have had with 4.0 and 4.1.
> ...



Alright, alight. He was wrong, but let's be nice about it.  To clear up any confusion for others reading, version 4.1 comes after any of the 4.1 RCx versions. The meaning behind 4.1 RCx was that it's the xth version that Adobe was considering releasing as the final 4.1 version, thus the term "release candidate". It's doesn't imply that, for example, 4.1 RC2 is the same as 4.1.2. From a purely numeric standpoint, if 4.1 RC2 were to be written as a linear release number, it'd be more or less 4.0.2.


----------



## victorwol (May 31, 2012)

now.... the download speed....  :-\ :-\ :-\     120kbs on a 50Mbit line??? Come on Adobe... downloading CS6 was a pain too...


----------

